# Great Hallowen Fright Night



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

...will premiere TUESDAY, OCTOBER 28 (8:00-9:00 p.m., ET/PT) on ABC

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...g-in-the-great-halloween-fright-fight/315399/

Here's the 6 families (thanks to Pumpkinrot for posting this on his blog which is where I saw it):



> “Hollywood Haunter” – Glendale, CA
> 
> Husband and wife duo, Chris and Jeana, are professional set decorators who use their Hollywood know-how to construct an entirely new haunted facade in front of their house every Halloween. This year they’re hoping to bury the competition with a traditional haunted house design, complete with coffins custom fit for the judges.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange there are only six families competing.
The Christmas Light Fight had I think three families competing every week for four or five weeks.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it a competition? If so, I got a thousand bucks that says Haunted Overload takes it.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Haunted Overload will probably win due to the shear size of the place. Other than that, I've been a huge fan of Chris and Jeana's. They're on youtube and to a really wonderful job with their haunt.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Strange there are only six families competing.
> The Christmas Light Fight had I think three families competing every week for four or five weeks.


I was wondering how they are going to cram all that awesomeness in a one hour program.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

and now you know why there perfesonal set decorators


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for posting this 
Definitely will DVR it!


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*The Great Halloween Fright Fight ABC*






The commercial from the Tee Lake Boy's on You Tube.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe it will be more than an hour? Surely it will closer to 2 hours?


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Just checked the TV guide only 1 hour.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

can't wait to see this hopefully it'll be a hit and next year they will give it more time. Hopefully I visit the location in Glendale


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's on now kids!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got it set to record, but here on the west coast we still have 2-1/2 hours to wait. Please don't post who wins until we get to see it! Thanks!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Watching now! Pretty amazing stuff so far. The couple doing the spider invasion look so familiar. Where have I seen them before?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! HAUNTED OVERLOAD!! I loved the spider couple & the little hotel.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Haunted Overload did an amazing job!!! Madame leota, I think I saw them on halloween's most extreme.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They were all good but I HATE the hosts. I really hated the guy.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I just watched and recorded it. Some outstanding haunts, and congrats to all of them for their creativity and dedication, along with donations to charity. This is what the Halloween spirit and community is all about, my friends.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> They were all good but I HATE the hosts. I really hated the guy.


he was on another show a while back and i just cannot stand him.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

He did the Christmas show & I wanna say he was on that ABC Ty Pennington show, renovation something. At least he was Halloween orange! 

Even with him, I still enjoyed the show. It's gotta be super cheap to put on too. Outside of the prize money (which in TV money land is pennies) & production costs (the crew, the plane & hotel costs to each city, etc.) it's cheaper than Modern Family or the latest Tim Allen crap. They stayed fairly safe, didn't go to anything super gory, super violent, so I'm sure they'll be doing this one again next year. There's plenty out there to go to.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have to say I am extremely happy but also shocked that they chose a fellow Granite Stater. 
I was telling hubby that these contests are alot like Miss America: always the same states that are chosen and always a large, populous one at that (how many times has Miss NY been selected  ).

Last Monday our local tv show called "New Hampshire Chronicle" had a story about Eric Lowther and the contest. I don't know if you all are aware of this but he said that if they won they were going to donate the 50K to the Cocheco Valley Humane Society. Haunted Overlord has been donating 10% of the proceeds to the animals for many years. In 2013 Haunted O donated over $16,000 to CVHS. 

This will help ALOT of animals in need and being an animal lover, this truly is a win for them as well.

WAY TO GO!!!! WOO HOO


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ugh! so I don't have tv at all so I have to call my Grandma to DVR it for me and I forgot. Can someone tell me when it airs again?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Stochey said:


> Ugh! so I don't have tv at all so I have to call my Grandma to DVR it for me and I forgot. Can someone tell me when it airs again?


It probably won't air again....sorry!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Why did the pro haunt win? Thought the show was about home haunting?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So disappointed with the show. A pro haunt wins $50,000 (even if they donate it all) and the only west coast representatives are pros even though their haunt isn't. They also screwed Hellizondo Haunt over by misleading them to believe they would be on the show and then not following up. Very bummed at ABC!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Watching now! Pretty amazing stuff so far. The couple doing the spider invasion look so familiar. Where have I seen them before?



I immediately recognized the Mitchell name...double checked it with amazon and they are the couple that has done several how to haunt your house books. I have one of the volumes.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with Pumpkin Princess and YardhauntJunkie... Some awesome stuff, but I also thought this show was going to be about home haunts by "average" people. If professional haunted attractions are allowed to enter (and win), then that kind of kills the spirit for anyone hoping to really showcase over-the-top home haunts. There used to be some shows on HGTV or Travel Channel all about actual home haunts, but they were not competitions. Just showcases for awesome home haunting!

BTW, They had a link at the end of the show for people to go to and sign up for next year's competition, so it sounds like at least for now they are planning on it being back.


----------



## sublimewinter (Sep 29, 2014)

I, too, am disappointed that pro haunts can be put against home haunts on that show. There are plenty of other shows that feature pro haunts.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Why did the pro haunt win? Thought the show was about home haunting?


A couple of them were pro haunts, to be fair, but yeah, kind of misadvertised there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

They all started the same as the rest of us... With a yard display and a passion for Halloween. Just LOOK at what they have done and where they have gone! I absolutely adored each and every haunt/display last night. So unique and fun!! Wow.
I know there is the pro vs. home controversy. I know there were incredible haunters snubbed, but that is not the fault of any of the genuinely incredible decorating enthusiasts who were showcased. ABC may have not done the whole thing perfectly, but still... it brought six of our fellow Halloween enthusiasts into the national spotlight and that is a good thing.
There was so much talent, creativity and inspiration in that one hour last night my mind is blown!!!!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Pro vs home, size is the only real difference between them. The show was about the quality of the haunt and while all were good it was clear who the three front runners were. It was really fun to watch.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

James B. said:


> Pro vs home, size is the only real difference between them. The show was about the quality of the haunt and while all were good it was clear who the three front runners were. It was really fun to watch.


Gonna have to disagree there. Generally speaking, a pro haunt has a whole hell of a lot more money it can throw at any individual scene than a home haunter does. That doesn't always show in the end product, granted, but there is definitely a difference.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I enjoyed seeing the exposure for the haunting community, but I'm not sure that as a competition things were on an entirely level playing field.

I love the giant props from Haunted Overload, but a pro-haunt with multiple actors, acres of space, and a comparatively large team, vs. what are essentially 'mom-and-pop' operations didn't really seem equitable in terms of a competition.

Removing the competition piece for a minute, as an unqualified statement, Chris and Jeana do an absolutely amazing haunt. When further qualifying the statement by indicating it is just the pair of them designing, building, painting, engineering, it almost defies belief...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Defenestrator said:


> ...it is just the pair of them designing, building, painting, engineering, it almost defies belief...


So true!! They are incredible.


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

My wife and I felt the same way on the pro vs. home issue. To me, it's unfair to compare haunts where the budget and available space can be vastly different.

We did really enjoy seeing all the amazing haunts though. Such great talent!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I was confused when I saw HO, from the advertising, I was looking forward to home haunts vs home haunts, it just didn't feel exciting watching a pro haunt because they have their own specials but did like their work but disappointed it was showcased on THIS show.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

They should have a rule for next year. Only haunts that don't charge admission or ask for money donations (non charity)

I am disappointed to hear that haunt was cut from the show. 

I do appreciate a new Halloween show. I never understand why there are not more.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

While I enjoyed the show and will most definitely watch again next year if it's back, I really wish ABC would find different hosts. Those two are almost a deal breaker. I'd love to see it hosted by some real Halloween enthusiasts instead of "pretty pretty decorations" people. 
I really loved the first couple and their haunted house façade. Of course it couldn't compete with Haunted Overload but it was what I wanted to see, which was a home haunt done on a grand scale and done amazingly well.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

catch it on Hulu if you missed it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think I knew that HO was a pro haunt. 

Most of America doesn't know this & they don't care. They just see over the top cool Halloween on a grand scale which is always a good thing though I'm surprised they didn't stay with just the home non-profit haunts (because there's plenty of those to go around). 

I'm also glad they're donating that money regardless of their status & glad to know ABC is taking applications for next year. I'm hoping they get someone cool like Dave Navarro to host instead because 1)he's yummy & 2) he's hot & 3)he seems a better fit than Mr. Orange Spray Tan is the New Black.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

LittleBlueBMW said:


> catch it on Hulu if you missed it!


Thanks for letting us know! I don't have "normal" television and was trying to find how to see it without renting it from Amazon.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I'm also glad they're donating that money regardless of their status & glad to know ABC is taking applications for next year. I'm hoping they get someone cool like Dave Navarro to host instead because 1)he's yummy & 2) he's hot & 3)he seems a better fit than Mr. Orange Spray Tan is the New Black.


What is up with his skin?!?!? I have only seen the promo videos but I was like Didn't someone tell him that there is such a thing as TOO much? I could barely stand them as the over the top perky Christmas hosts.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Is it a competition? If so, I got a thousand bucks that says Haunted Overload takes it.


I win!!! I too didn't think it was fair that they had a pro haunt competing because they've really stepped it up the last several years since moving away from the house. To be fair, Eric did have an extremely impressive home haunt and has a full time job far away from his haunt right now. He doesn't work on it all day every day.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can go back and forth in my brain about the pro v. home, non-profit v. charity, gore v. glitter, annoying hosts or... LOL 
Heck I was just overjoyed to see all that Halloween eye candy and that they are sharing the joy of haunting with mainstream America. 
The Dave Navarro comments above. I cannot argue with.  hahaha He is. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the show quite a bit, despite the problems everyone is discussing here. I knew I wouldn't be crazy about the hosts, though I think Sabrina is very cute and fun. Hubby and I were just discussing the pro v. home haunt deal, but I have to admit I didn't read through their rules.

There were parts of each haunt that were memorable to me. They showed lots of great ideas, even a few how-tos. Most of all, they depicted the contestants as good people who want to share their Halloween enthusiasm with others. Today, I still find myself thinking about my favorite parts of each of their displays. 

Also, I can't get this melody out of my head, "I know something you don't know."  LOLOL.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Whoa alot of hate for Eric & Haunted Overlord on here.  Like Demons said, Eric has been working his way up to this for many, many years. He was kicked out of his neighborhood basically for having over grown the space.
I'm happy for him and for all of the animals this $ will help. They only negative I can see is now it will be too crowded to attend with all the exposure


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

It was neat to see all the different haunts. I suppose the one thing that would have kept HO in is the fact that they craft most everything so they are not buying all of it. I thought there was a great diversity of the haunts and styles, it was fun.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We watched it last night and enjoyed it. I agree that it was a bit wrong to pit home vs. pro, and the hosts just did not fit the show. I did like that Haunted Overload won. I really loved their set up.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I think the way HO opened their haunt, with the Headless Horseman was fantastic. Perhaps that is one aspect that set them apart. 
I mean it certainly left an impression on the hosts.
My choice by far for second place was the Spider Yard, that was great. Loved it and I'm a certified aracnophobe


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> Whoa alot of hate for Eric & Haunted Overlord on here.  Like Demons said, Eric has been working his way up to this for many, many years. He was kicked out of his neighborhood basically for having over grown the space.
> I'm happy for him and for all of the animals this $ will help. They only negative I can see is now it will be too crowded to attend with all the exposure


I don't think anyone here hates Eric & Haunted Overload. Far from it. I loved it & wish I could make the trek to see all of them. 

Most here are just confused that ABC put up for-profit haunts against family run non-profits yet made them all seem the same & promoted it like they were all little 2 person set ups. 

Like I said, the home viewers don't care or know so the haunt community is the only one that really knows or cares.

The only thing that would deter me from this show (not that I'd be worthy of this show I don't go THAT big) would be having to set it all up in June, tear it down, then set it back up again. I know some here start next year's stuff Nov. 1, but I don't. So it would mean those of us that live in colder climes in the winter would be building mid-winter/mid-snow.

Just think, those poor people put up all that netting & had to take it all down. Or did they just leave it up!??!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I finished watching the show, had Tivo'd it. I love it. Nice mix of very different kind of themes. 

This show was intended for kids to watch, not necessarily geared for adults. ABC scheduled it at 8pm so early in the evening. The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown is set to air at 8pm on ABC also. It's really all programming for the kids. I believe ABC wanted hosts who could act all silly and scared and that the little kids would find amusing; and kids do enjoy seeing people get scared, just like us big kids. So on that front I thought the hosts did OK. I'm also sure haunters on here get into "scare/scared mode" for their own home haunts when the kids come ToTing.

I loved the NH haunt and while they didn't incorporate a lot of props in the more woodsy scenes, it was my favorite and I only wish I lived close enough to visit. Scary woods has always been something I found great for a haunt. As a kid we use to play in large tracts of wooded areas and I definitely remember us trying to scare each other with "what's lurking in the woods". It can also be very disorienting in a maze kind of way when you can't see landmarks to lead you out. What they did on a BIG scale certainly could have been done on a smaller scale in someone yard, not all of that but certainly parts of that. I thought the scale of it made it seem very ominous though. Something a "big kid" like me would love and no doubt a little kid would be in awe of and remember for a lifetime seeing. Someone on here posted a witches hat fence entrance made all out of dead branches. Kind of reminded me of what the haunt did on a large scale with wood.

I was blown away by the CA 3-story haunted mansion. They were professionals with a ton of skills. While many home haunters wouldn't construct something that tall, we've seen examples on here of haunters who have done work as amazing as their house on maybe a smaller scale. 

I could go on about the other haunts and how each offered a different flavor of halloween, all of which we have seen displayed here on HF. I thought everyone had great lighting. Many of their techniques were the same ones used and shown here on HF in our threads. I love watching these shows and seeing things I recognize -- be it props or techniques, like the vortex, the beef netting, etc. And THAT is what makes HF so great IMO, because it and everyone here have exposed me to all of these things.

I look forward to next year's show. As far as I'm concerned, can't see enough of them especially at this time of year. It was nice to see a major broadcast network, like ABC, taking a chance on this type of show as a programming choice. Not everyone gets Travel Channel, FX, SyFy so I'm sure this show was especially appreciated by halloween-loving, non-cable/satellite homes.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I could well be mistaken but I think Eric said that the show was taped in August.
The local tv show that aired Monday Oct. 20th is called " NH Chronicle". As I mentioned before, they did a story about HO and the ABC taping plus some backround info on Eric and how he got started,

It goes into more depth than last night's show, 

The segment can still be viewed on WMUR, it can be tricky to track down on their webpage so I will post the link in case anyone is interested 

http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-chronicle/monday-october-20th-the-great-halloween-fright-fight/29298044



BTW, because it is all outdoors and the weather around here generally sucks HO is really at the mercy of the elements.
The past three Halloweens have stunk with a massive 2011 Nor'easter snowstorm that actually cancelled ToT for a week.
Then there was Hurricane Sandy and last year it rained.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you so much Ironmaiden for that link. Lots of new things of the haunt to see and the production aspect of the show was interesting as well. I really hope ABC does continue this each year as a Halloween Special and it sounds like at least some within the ranks there feel they have lots of great haunts to feature coming up. We know they do .


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Your very welcome Spookie. I just thought it might be informative for some to learn a bit more about HO and Eric.
I didnt even know the show was coming up until I saw this segment on Chronicle


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I am curious about when they taped the show. If it was taped in August HO had another clear advantage because he has permanent haunt space. The home haunts had to bring out everything and set up. While HO may not have their entire haunt up year round they probably had at least the foundation of their haunt ready.

No disrespect to HO. I like their set up, but it was really a bunch of Davids versus Goliah.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm happy for everyone who was in it, and agree with Haunted Overload being the winner, but there was far too much of a financial gap between the contestants. What I mean is the first three were professional haunts, the last three were over the top home haunts. There is no fair comparison between a home haunt on a limited budget and a pro haunt that turns a profit every year, even if the props are mostly made by the haunt. Huge difference between having acres of land and a budget that allows for new props and improvements every year and the average front yard and a homeowner struggling to pay his bills AND build a haunt with little to no budget. They should separate it into pro and home haunt categories to have better and more fair representation.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I follow Hollywood Haunter on YouTube and watch all their videos. I have followed Haunted Overload for years since he was at his house. They are really good at what they do and I have a ton of respect. The only thing I would say is that the show, whether it is the Christmas or Halloween version, purports itself as home haunts and amateur displays. Maybe they should pit the pros versus other pros for Halloween and light shows versus light shows on the Xmas version. And static displays against static displays in another show for Xmas and amateur vs amatuer in another episode for Halloween.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I follow Hollywood Haunter on YouTube and watch all their videos. I have followed Haunted Overload for years since he was at his house. They are really good at what they do and I have a ton of respect. The only thing I would say is that the show, whether it is the Christmas or Halloween version, purports itself as home haunts and amateur displays. Maybe they should pit the pros versus other pros for Halloween and light shows versus light shows on the Xmas version. And static displays against static displays in another show for Xmas and amateur vs amatuer in another episode for Halloween.




This is an excellent suggestion


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with all who have stated that the contest was more than a bit unfair. Each haunt was fantastic in its own way, but there is, of course, no viable comparison between the setups of full-fledged professionals versus average folks with more modest budgets, less know-how, and the lack of a huge team assist. That said, at least there was not time for tons of drama, like in many of the ongoing competitions that are broadcast.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> This is an excellent suggestion


I should also say we thoroughly enjoyed the Halloween version and the Christmas version. I hope that both become a yearly tradition for ABC. I like seeing all the variations and degrees of displays. It just would be cool to even the playing field.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I don't think I knew that HO was a pro haunt.
> 
> Most of America doesn't know this & they don't care. They just see over the top cool Halloween on a grand scale which is always a good thing though I'm surprised they didn't stay with just the home non-profit haunts (because there's plenty of those to go around).
> 
> I'm also glad they're donating that money regardless of their status & glad to know ABC is taking applications for next year. I'm hoping they get someone cool like Dave Navarro to host instead because 1)he's yummy & 2) he's hot & 3)he seems a better fit than Mr. Orange Spray Tan is the New Black.


I am fairly sure the NJ haunt also took in money, however at least part went to charity. 

To my earlier point being pro or not does not translate to quality design work. The CA couple had a mind blowing set up with amazing lighting and are set designers. Not being a paid walk through did not hurt the quality of their product. Overload was not just big it was better. His ideas are amazing and the quality of his work top notch.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

They did film in Aug. I got contacted by the producers in July and wanted to know the back story of the haunt, how many years, what's the haunters background and they filmed in Aug.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Local tv station WMUR had a short segment on tonight's news on Haunted Overload's win and a short interview with Eric.

He says that he agreed to participate in the contest when he found out what the prize would be and that it is indeed being donated to the Cocheco Valley Humane Society

You can watch the short segment here if interested:

http://http://www.wmur.com/news/lee-haunted-attraction-declared-spookiest-in-country/29449766


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------

